# Forum Learning Russian Language Getting Started with Russian  Swim?

## Platinum

Dumb question.  What is the difference between: 
Они плавают.  Они плывут.

----------


## Leof

first - they swim here and there without direction or aim/ They demonstrate that they can swim and that's all 
second - they swim somewhere or for some reason. They swim dispite everything.

----------


## Platinum

Similarly, then, with бегают and бегут? 
What are the inifinitive forms for the -ают verbs?

----------


## Leof

perhaps бегать   ::

----------


## Platinum

> perhaps бегать

 For both бегают and бегут?  I thought maybe they would each have their own infinitive.

----------


## Leof

then perhaps бегать и бежать?  ::

----------


## Оля

Why "perhaps"?

----------


## BappaBa

> Dumb question.  What is the difference between:
> Они плавают.  Они плывут.

 Они плавают - They used to swim
Они плывут - They swim

----------


## Zaya

> Originally Posted by Platinum  Dumb question.  What is the difference between:
> Они плавают.  Они плывут.   Они плавают - They used to swim.
> Они плывут - They swim.

 Нет, used to как раз значит, что они больше не плавают.   ::   
I'd say _Они плавают. - They swim.
Они плывут. - They are swimming._
But _Они плавают_ can also be translated as _They are swimming_. 
Could you think of a paticular situation?

----------


## BappaBa

> Нет, used to значит, что они больше не плавают.

 Серьезно? Разве _used to_ не означает _обыкновение_, _привычка_?

----------


## Zaya

Ага. Но по отношению к прошлому.   ::   _Он имел обыкновение...
Мы, бывало,... 
Я раньше..._и т.п.
Но только если ты этого больше не делаешь! 
Когда отрабатывают эту конструкцию, говорят в том числе и о детстве: _В детстве я любил слушать сказки на ночь.
Я мечтал стать космонавтом._
Брать used to можно, если ты больше не любишь слушать сказки на ночь и не мечтаешь стать космонавтом.))
Не о детстве: _I used to smoke. - Я раньше курил [уже бросил, не курю]._

----------


## BappaBa

> Но только если ты этого больше не делаешь!

 Спасибо!   ::

----------


## Zaya

Всегда пожалуйста. 
Конструкция used to синонимична Past Tense (Но если ты скажешь I smoked, то это значит, что ты, может, бросил, а, может, и до сих пор куришь; и в этом они отличаются друг от друга).
На английском достаточно сказать used to и всем станет ясно, что это "было да прошло", а нам приходится при переводе добавлять всякие "обыкновение", "раньше" и т.п., если это неясно из контекста.) 
Кстати, привычка - это не о used to, а о get used to + ing-form.
I got used to working at night. - Я привык(ла) работать по ночам.

----------


## TATY

These are verbs of motion and have a special grammatical system. 
Each verb of motion has a "multidirectional" form and a "unidirectional". form. 
The very general ideas are:  
Multidirectional verbs express an action with no set direction, they just express the action of movement. 
Unidirectional verbs express movement in a certain direction.  *плавать* - Multidirectional.
Они плавают = They swim / are swimming (around and about, not in any particular direction
e.g. *Они плавают в бассейне* - They swim / are swimming around the pool.
Here there is not set direction, they are swimming around.   *плыть* - to swim (in one direction): *Они плывут к берегу* - They are swimming towards the shore. 
Here there is a set direction, so the unidirectional form is used.  *бегать / бежать* - to run (multidirectional/unidirectional) *Я бегаю по городу* - I run around the city 
No set direction, therefore multidirectional (бегать)  *Я бегу к магазину* - I am running towards / to the shop.
A set direction, therfore the unidirectional form (бежать) 
Other verbs: (multidirectional / unidirectional)
to walk - ходить / идти
to travel by transport - ездить / ехать
to fly - летать / лететь
to carry - носить / нести
to lead - водить / вести
to transport - возить / везти
to crawl - лазить / лезть

----------


## Оля

> *плавать* - Multidirectional.
> Они плавают = They swim / are swimming (around and about, not in any particular direction
> e.g. *Они плавают в бассейне* - They swim / are swimming around the pool.
> Here there is not set direction, they are swimming around. 
> to crawl - лазать / лезть I have some doubt about this pair...

----------


## TATY

> Originally Posted by TATY  *плавать* - Multidirectional.
> Они плавают = They swim / are swimming (around and about, not in any particular direction
> e.g. *Они плавают в бассейне* - They swim / are swimming around the pool.
> Here there is not set direction, they are swimming around. 
> to crawl - лазать / лезть I have some doubt about this pair...

 лаз*и*ть / лезть

----------


## Vadim84

to crawl - лазить (and лазать) / лезть

----------


## Zaya

> лаз*и*ть / лезть

 Ударение неправильное.
л*а*зить/лезть. 
А "л*а*зать"... ну, допустимо.

----------


## Оля

> Originally Posted by TATY  лаз*и*ть / лезть   Ударение неправильное.

 Я думаю, это не ударение. Это TATY типа хотел подправить мой русский.   ::

----------


## Lampada

> to crawl - лазить (and лазать) / лезть

 Лезть/влезать - to climb
Ползать/ползти - to crawl

----------


## Zaya

> Я думаю, это не ударение. Это TATY типа хотел подправить мой русский.

 Я догадывалась, но написала, чтоб никто иначе не понял.)

----------


## TATY

> Originally Posted by TATY  лаз*и*ть / лезть   Ударение неправильное.
> л*а*зить/лезть. 
> А "л*а*зать"... ну, допустимо.

 Я просто хотел подчеркнуть, что я сделал ошибку и что глагол пишеться "лазить" (через И) а не "лазать" (через А, как я первоначально написал). Я не говорил об ударении. 
Ну кажется, что и "лазать" и "лазить" возможно.

----------


## Zaya

Уже объяснила.

----------


## Оля

> Я просто хотел подчеркнуть, что я сделал ошибку и что глагол пишется "лазить" (через И) а не "лазать" (через А, как я первоначально написал).

 Глагол пишется и через И, и через А.
"Лазать" тоже правильно, и я исправила на "лазать" (а не на "лазить") только потому, что так надо было вносить меньше исправлений в твой пост (у тебя было написано "лезать").   

> Ну кажется, что и "лазать" и "лазить" возможно.

 Не "кажется", а точно.

----------


## Platinum

> Originally Posted by TATY  *плавать* - Multidirectional.
> Они плавают = They swim / are swimming (around and about, not in any particular direction
> e.g. *Они плавают в бассейне* - They swim / are swimming around the pool.
> Here there is not set direction, they are swimming around. 
> to crawl - лазать / лезть I have some doubt about this pair...

 What do the red letters mean?

----------


## Lampada

> What do the red letters mean?

 Corrections.

----------


## Platinum

> Originally Posted by Platinum  What do the red letters mean?   Corrections.

 Except sometimes, the corrections (with the red letters) are the same as the original post.

----------


## Leof

> Last edited by TATY on Tue Oct 23, 2007 12:04 am; edited 2 times in total

 Note this phrase's arrival in the bottom of the original post. TATY wisely corrected the errors according to *Oля*'s fair advice. 
It's [типа typo] the unspoken rule.  *the post has been stonewashed under control of KV. Thank you for your  help! *    ::

----------


## Оля

> Except sometimes, the corrections (with the red letters) are the same as the original post.

 The original post was edited. There were "пл*ы*вать", "пл*ы*вают", "*по* бассейн*у*", "л*е*з*а*ть / лезть" in the original post...

----------


## Platinum

> Originally Posted by Platinum  Except sometimes, the corrections (with the red letters) are the same as the original post.   The original post was edited. There were "пл*ы*вать", "пл*ы*вают", "*по* бассейн*у*", "л*е*з*а*ть / лезть" in the original post...

 Ooohhhh!!!  Okay, now I feel dumb.  Thanks for the explanation.

----------


## Zaya

> Ooohhhh!!! Okay, now I feel dumb. Thanks for the explanation.

 Ничего страшного. Думаю, ты не первый, кто сразу не разобрался, в чём дело.   ::

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

> Last edited by TATY on Tue Oct 23, 2007 12:04 am; edited 2 times in total
> 			
> 		  Note this phrase's arrival [presence] in the bottom of the original post. TATY wisely corrected the errors according to Olya's fair advice. 
> It's_ the unspoken rule.

 Who is this Ola fellow? He must be very well-versed in Russian, since he hasn't posted a single post yet!  :P

----------


## Leof

:P  Ola is Оля! You understood me very well. :P   ::

----------


## Оля

By the way, I don't like the spelling (and the pronunciation   ::  ) Ol*y*a.

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

> By the way, I don't like the spelling (and the pronunciation   ) Ol*y*a.

 If you don't like Ol*y*a, what is your preferred transliterated name?

----------


## xRoosterx

I must admit the 'y' is a bit tacky.

----------


## Оля

> If you don't like Ol*y*a, what is your preferred transliterated name?

 Well... "Olia" is not bad.   :: 
"Ola" too.
The best variant is Оля, of course!   ::

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

[quote=Оля] 

> If you don't like Ol*y*a, what is your preferred transliterated name?

 Well... "Olia" is not bad.   :: 
"Ola" too.
The best variant is Оля, of course!   :: [/quote:399me84f] 
Hm, Ola is actually a male name in Norwegian (and sounds like hello in Spanish) and in America Olya is a perfrectly normal way to spell and pronounce the Russian Оля. In fact, presented with the two words Olya and Olia, Americans (and Brits?) will pronounce your name more correctly with Olya... 
I wonder why you don't like the y! Yeltsin didn't seem to have a problem, neither did Yugoslavia!   ::

----------


## Оля

> I wonder why you don't like the y! Yeltsin didn't seem to have a problem, neither did Yugoslavia!

 В словах "Ельцин", "Югославия" происутствует звук "й". В моем имени его нет.

----------


## TATY

[quote=kalinka_vinnie][quote="Оля":1kde7bde] 

> If you don't like Ol*y*a, what is your preferred transliterated name?

 Well... "Olia" is not bad.   :: 
"Ola" too.
The best variant is Оля, of course!   :: [/quote:1kde7bde] 
Hm, Ola is actually a male name in Norwegian (and sounds like hello in Spanish) and in America Olya is a perfrectly normal way to spell and pronounce the Russian Оля. In fact, presented with the two words Olya and Olia, Americans (and Brits?) will pronounce your name more correctly with Olya... 
I wonder why you don't like the y! Yeltsin didn't seem to have a problem, neither did Yugoslavia!   :: [/quote:1kde7bde] 
When Е Я Ю Ё are at the beginning of the word they begin with a Й sound, so a Y is perfectly fine. 
After consonants they palatise the consonant, so a Y isn't 100% accurate. It's the best English can do though.
Unless Oля want to be Ol'a.
Ola actually sounds closer to Russian Оля than an English speaker would prounce Olya or Olia.  
Yugoslavia in Croatian and Serbian (latin script) is *J*ugoslavija and in Serbian Cyrillic *J*угославиjа

----------


## Platinum

> By the way, I don't like the spelling (and the pronunciation   ) Ol*y*a.

 As an American, I would type "Olya".  THat would give a better pronunciation.  "Olia" would make somebody say "OH-li-a", instead of "OL-ya".  And "Ola" would sound completely wrong. 
But that's my opinion, and if you don't like it, then that's your choice.  I can certainly understand, since my name, Jody, is often misspelled.  (When misspelled as Jodi, it makes it like a girl's name.)  I hate that.

----------


## Оля

> And "Ola" would sound completely wrong.

 No, you are wrong... _Ola_ sounds closer to Оля than Olya. There is no any *y*-sound in my name.

----------


## Rtyom

> Originally Posted by Platinum  And "Ola" would sound completely wrong.   No, you are wrong... _Ola_ sounds closer to Оля than Olya. There is no any *y*-sound in my name.

 Речь идёт о возможностях английского языка. Ты немножко не так поняла, Оля.  ::  
В моём имени тоже нет y, и как прикажете по-английски его передать? Через y, и никак более. Это установленные нормы передачи, так что изобретать что-то новое нужно с осторожностью. 
P.S. А по-немецки ты как подписываешься? Olja тебя не устраивает?  ::

----------


## Оля

> Речь идёт о возможностях английского языка. 
> В моём имени тоже нет y, и как прикажете по-английски его передать? Через y, и никак более. Это установленные нормы передачи, так что изобретать что-то новое нужно с осторожностью.

 Да нет, я понимаю, что с точки зрения "возможностей английского языка" надо писать Olya. Но... Тут есть тонкости. Английская L несколько мягче, чем русская, в отличие от T. Поэтому если говорить _Ola_, это все-таки ближе к оригиналу, чем _Олья_. А вот _Ртём_ иначе как Rtyom не напишешь, потому что Rtom будет совершенно неправильно.   

> P.S. А по-немецки ты как подписываешься? Olja тебя не устраивает?

 Как-то подписываться пока не приходилось.   ::  При случае объясняю подробно, как читается Оля, а если надо написать, то пишу Olia.

----------


## Zaya

> Поэтому если говорить Ola, это все-таки ближе к оригиналу, чем Олья.

 Именно поэтому по-немецки было бы лучше Ola, потому что немецкий [l] ещё мягче, чем английский. Но я ещё не видела людей, который пользуются разными вариантами транслитерации, в зависимости от языка общения. Тем более, в документах всё равно не разрешат по-разному писать. Там свободы (почти) никакой нет.
Я привыкла к y, хотя звука [й] в моём имени тоже нет. Как это произносят носители английского, не слышала, потому и не задумывалась, менять или нет.

----------


## Rtyom

М-м-м... Учитывая, что английский [l] имеет два варианта — «тёмный» и «светлый», предпочтительнее «светлый», так как он очень близок к русскому [л']. «Светлый» вариант как раз произносится перед гласными. Так что вариант Olia, если и будет чем-то необычным, то всего лишь капельку. Тут нужно провести пару экспериментов.  ::  
Да, но это тоже ведь не панацея. За «светлым» эл идёт мало изменяющийся а, который всё равно будет придавать чуждый оттенок Ольи.   ::   
Слышал, как немка читала имя Ася, написанное как Asja, то вроде бы получалось нечто среднее между Ася и Асья. Тут нужно полистать какую-нибудь фонетическую работу...

----------


## gRomoZeka

> При случае объясняю подробно, как читается Оля, а если надо написать, то пишу Olia.

 А как "Олайа" никто не читает?

----------


## Оля

> Originally Posted by Оля  При случае объясняю подробно, как читается Оля, а если надо написать, то пишу Olia.   А как "Олайа" никто не читает?

 Немцы так не читают. А потом, честно говоря, меня даже "Олайа" раздражает меньше, чем "Олья".   ::

----------


## TATY

> Originally Posted by Оля  By the way, I don't like the spelling (and the pronunciation   ) Ol*y*a.   As an American, I would type "Olya".  THat would give a better pronunciation.  "Olia" would make somebody say "OH-li-a", instead of "OL-ya".  And "Ola" would sound completely wrong. 
> But that's my opinion, and if you don't like it, then that's your choice.  I can certainly understand, since my name, Jody, is often misspelled.  (When misspelled as Jodi, it makes it like a girl's name.)  I hate that.

 Ola sounds closest, IMHO. 
Оля = о + ль + а 
ль is close to English L.

----------


## Rtyom

Порешили.  ::

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

Maybe I am biased because Ola is a male Norwegian name and is pronounces Ooh-La. 
I challenge you to find an "Ola" in a foregin country that was transliterated from Оля. 
Keep in mind that English speakers do pronounce a word "Hola" (even though it isn't english), and if you are happy with that pronounciation, then you are fine, but I am certain it is not even close to Оля!

----------


## Platinum

> Maybe I am biased because Ola is a male Norwegian name and is pronounces Ooh-La. 
> I challenge you to find an "Ola" in a foregin country that was transliterated from Оля. 
> Keep in mind that English speakers do pronounce a word "Hola" (even though it isn't english), and if you are happy with that pronounciation, then you are fine, but I am certain it is not even close to Оля!

 I agree.  You say there is no "y" sound in Оля.  Unless I am completely mistaken (which is very possible, since I'm so new at Russian), the я letter makes a "ya" sound.  Even when unstressed, it becomes simply "a".  But I sometimes hear a little bit of a y or i sound in there.  However, as Kalinka said, "Ola" in English would be "Oh-La".  Just like the spanish "Hola".  
If I could hear your name spoken, I would expect to hear not "Oh-La", but something more like "Oh-lya".  Maybe it's not a clear y sound, but there is something between the L and A.  Serbian has a letter "Љ", transliterated "lj" or "ly".  Perhaps this is somewhere between "Ola" and "Olya".  Would you agree or disagree?  So I submit: Оля -> Oљa -> Olja? 
I'm not trying to argue.  I think it's very important to pronounce (and spell) a person's name the way they prefer.  If you want us to spell it "Qwerty" and pronounce it like "Rufus Von Weisenheimer", then I will be happy to do that.   ::

----------


## Оля

Just please, write my name as "Оля", кому не трудно. Спасибо.

----------


## Rtyom

> If you want us to spell it "Qwerty" and pronounce it like "Rufus Von Weisenheimer", then I will be happy to do that.

 Please, from now own read "Rtyom" as "The Highest and Most Divine Power in the Universe You Can't Deny Otherwise It Would Be So Unjust to the Person Like Me."  ::   ::

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

Ну-ну, The Highest and Most Divine Power in the Universe You Can't Deny Otherwise It Would Be So Unjust to the Person Like Me, ты слишком скромный!   ::

----------


## TATY

> Originally Posted by kalinka_vinnie  Maybe I am biased because Ola is a male Norwegian name and is pronounces Ooh-La. 
> I challenge you to find an "Ola" in a foregin country that was transliterated from Оля. 
> Keep in mind that English speakers do pronounce a word "Hola" (even though it isn't english), and if you are happy with that pronounciation, then you are fine, but I am certain it is not even close to Оля!   I agree.  You say there is no "y" sound in Оля.  Unless I am completely mistaken (which is very possible, since I'm so new at Russian), the я letter makes a "ya" sound.  Even when unstressed, it becomes simply "a".  But I sometimes hear a little bit of a y or i sound in there.  However, as Kalinka said, "Ola" in English would be "Oh-La".  Just like the spanish "Hola".  
> If I could hear your name spoken, I would expect to hear not "Oh-La", but something more like "Oh-lya".  Maybe it's not a clear y sound, but there is something between the L and A.  Serbian has a letter "Љ", transliterated "lj" or "ly".  Perhaps this is somewhere between "Ola" and "Olya".  Would you agree or disagree?  So I submit: Оля -> Oљa -> Olja? 
> I'm not trying to argue.  I think it's very important to pronounce (and spell) a person's name the way they prefer.  If you want us to spell it "Qwerty" and pronounce it like "Rufus Von Weisenheimer", then I will be happy to do that.

 No. 
You are mixing up stressed/unstressed with the principles of palatisation. 
Я only has a "ya" sound when it is: At the beginning of a word, after a vowel, after a hard or soft sign:
Ялта = Y

----------

